# Mise à jour 4.2.2



## Laurent Fignon (11 Mai 2011)

Juste pour vous signaler que la mise à jour 4.2.2 est de sortie... et que cette dernière règle le problème des TAG devenus illisible avec la version 4.2.1...



Laurent F


----------

